# 21 Reasons To Believe in Sola Scriptura



## westpres (Aug 23, 2010)

Some time ago there was a posting on Peters' 21 Reasons to reject Sola Scriptura, the author asked if there were any responses (http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/21-reasons-reject-sola-scriptura-28368/)

My book 21 Reasons to Believe in Sola Scriptura is a direct refutation of all 21 points. 21 Reasons to Believe in Sola Scripture by Dr. Christopher Faria in Religion & Spirituality

Dr. Faria


----------

